# too excited when we play fetch and he gets snappy



## kitkat (Apr 6, 2007)

I have a 1 yr old black lab, that I recently got from a guy who is moving out of the country.

So far, he is doing really well. 

However; he loves to go outside and play fetch, but he gets WAY too excited. The problem is that he doesn't know his own strength when we play, and for example, when I go to bend down and get his toy to throw, he jumps all over me and snaps at it, just out of excitement. He has gotten me in the face, on my hands and fingers, and it really hurts. Also, when he snaps my fingers, he lets go right away, so I know he doesn't mean it, but he is just so strong that it leaves a bruise or something. I am really small (about 5'3), which makes it harder. It's gotten to the point where I am actually scared to play with him. I have tried making him sit and wait for me to pick it up, and I give him a treat when he does, but the instant I bend down to grab the toy, he goes right for it.


I'm really hoping it is just that- that he doesn't realize how strong he is, and that it hurts me. His tail is always wagging, so I'm assuming he knows that we are just playing, as opposed to being aggressive towards me because he feels threatened or something.

The worst part is my face- like I said before, right when I bend down to get it, he goes right for it, and I try and grab it quick before he can get at it because I know that he would just jump at me to snap it out of my hand. When I am holding it in my hand too, he jumps right up to where I am holding it above my head and has tackled me over in doing so.

My dad has watched us play from the living room window, and he said he can visibly tell that I am scared- And I'm sure my dog can feel those vibes, and maybe he is taking advantage of me being scared to sort of "win" at the fetch game.

I am out of ideas on how to teach him to not lunge at me when I go to pick it up because he is just so hyper, he can't focus on anything else.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

1. stop playing fetch
2. stop playing fetch
3. stop playing fetch

If you keep playing fetch the dog may do something he can't take back. If possible get some obedience help. You can tackle fetch down the road after you have some control.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I think If I were you I would stop the fetch games until you and your dog have a better understanding. Your dog will need to learn appropriate behavior and jumping on you is not alright at any time. Start making your dog work for things. Ex. Sit before feeding etc... You really need to enroll your dog into some obedience classes and you need to in the mean time give this dog lots of exercise through walks. Maybe have your dad or someone hold the dog while you pick up toys. You could also make sure that you have multiple toys so you can toss it as soon as he returns with the other, that way you don't need to bend down in front of him. Classes are a must with this dog. A dog that knows you are scared of him can become a serious issue. Good luck to you.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

wvasko said:


> 1. stop playing fetch
> 2. stop playing fetch
> 3. stop playing fetch
> 
> If you keep playing fetch the dog may do something he can't take back. If possible get some obedience help. You can tackle fetch down the road after you have some control.


ditto...... 
your dog needs training, manners and self control and those can be accomplished in an obedience class until that time getting so overstimulated is not good and I agree that you could get hurt by accident.... 

once the trianing is done THEN and only then can you start fetch again.... and the rule of thumb in my house with seven retrievers is 

we will play ..... but as soon as your mouth touches my skin or you jump up and act obnoxious the game is over..... the toy is put away and its done done done..... they will learn what is allowed but it sounds to me like your pup is in need of training..... before you can play those really exciting games again. 
s


----------



## kitkat (Apr 6, 2007)

Awesome, thanks guys for the advice.


----------



## leesuh (Mar 2, 2008)

I had a similar issue with my pit at first. I think that before you play fetch again you need to teach your dog "drop it" and "leave it" and make sure he knows them well (you could probably teach it all as one trick if you wanted). Then when he brings the toy back to have him drop it and then leave it while you pick it up. If he starts to go for it, take your hand back right away and ignore the game until he backs off. I've taught my girl this and now if I don't pick up the toy right away she actually backs up a few feet and sits until I play with her. It's much nicer than trying to beat her to the toy!


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Shalva said:


> ditto......
> your dog needs training, manners and self control and those can be accomplished in an obedience class until that time getting so overstimulated is not good and I agree that you could get hurt by accident....
> 
> once the trianing is done THEN and only then can you start fetch again.... and the rule of thumb in my house with seven retrievers is
> ...


You tell her, retriever lady


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Also check out the "RevUp/CoolDown game and go back to bite Inhibition training. These are things that are often overlooked in Obedience training. 

The instant he starts getting hyper or nipping, stand up straight, tuck your hands in your armpits and turn you back, Walk away SLOWLY if nessesary. When he sees that the fun ends the INSTANT he gets rough he'll calm down to be able to continiue play. This is obviously a lesson his prior owner never bothered to teach and it should have been done as a young pup.


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

You need to make the rules for any game you play with a dog. Obedience here is a must. I would teach this dog that the only way he gets to play is with a delivery to heel, to hand. He should learn the obedience part well away from any retrieving excitement.

He should come directly to heel, every time you call him. He should learn to sit at heel until you release him. He should also learn a solid sit/stay. Reward him for sitting quietly at your side. Use lots of treats and quiet praise. At your side, sitting calmly, is the best place on earth to be. 

When the obedience part is accomplished, you need to teach him to hold a toy. Again, this is done only on your terms. Gradually ask him to hold a toy when sitting/staying, but do NOT throw it for him and if he drops it on the ground, do not pick it up--it is game over. He needs to understand that he should place the toy in your hand and not drop it--this way you are not bending all the way down to get the toy, and you can stand on the end of his leash so that he cannot jump at you.

Everything should be calm. If he loses control, jumps or snaps, simply walk away and the game is over. I would suggest you get professional help with this from a british-style retriever trainer or from a positive reinforcement obedience person. I would not use force or electronics until/unless he understands sit, stay, hold, fetch and the basic concepts.


----------

